# Persian: در جگر افتاده هستم صد شرر



## Uzair00la

Hey guys,
I found this quote by Molana Rumi (most likely) 

در جگر افتاده هستم صد شرر 

1) how would you translate this 

2) what does افتاده هستم mean. If it means  "I had fell", why wasn't افتاده ام just used. 

Thanks!


----------



## Qureshpor

This is equivalent to در جگرم افتادہ است صد شرر

Is this helpful?

I believe the correct quote is  در جگر افتاده استم صد شرر


----------



## Uzair00la

Ahh I see. I had a hunch it was that. These pronouns throw me off

Yes you have the correct version.


----------



## nashenas.agha

Uzair00la said:


> Hey guys,
> I found this quote by Molana Rumi (most likely)
> 
> در جگر افتاده هستم صد شرر
> 
> 1) how would you translate this
> 
> 2) what does افتاده هستم mean. If it means  "I had fell", why wasn't افتاده ام just used.
> 
> Thanks!


The answer to second part is that افتاده ام is the short form of افتاده هستم, just like the short of افتاده هست is افتاده‌ست...



Qureshpor said:


> This is equivalent to در جگرم افتادہ است صد شرر
> 
> Is this helpful?
> 
> I believe the correct quote is  در جگر افتاده *استم* صد شرر


In Afghan Persian, ه is usually pronounced as alef. So instead of هستم, they pronounce  *استم. *Similarly, instead of همین، they would pronounce امین.


----------



## PersoLatin

nashenas.agha said:


> Similarly, instead of همین، they would pronounce امین.


I have not heard this before, if همین is pronounced as امین it is for a different reason to است and هست. The latter two are two different verbs. In Iranian Persian هست is mistakenly used for است in some situations e.g. من ‏اینجا ‏هستم/I *am* here, should really be من ‏اینجا ‏*است*م.


----------



## nashenas.agha

PersoLatin said:


> I have not heard this before, if همین is pronounced as امین it is for a different reason to است and هست. The latter two are two different verbs. In Iranian Persian هست is mistakenly used for است in some situations e.g. من ‏اینجا ‏هستم/I *am* here, should really be من ‏اینجا ‏*است*م.


I agree upto some extent that the reason for است  and هست is different as there is a very slight difference between them in some scenarios.
In Afghan Persian, sometimes ه or ح are not pronounced while sometimes عand الف are pronounced as ه or ح. You can refer to a book written by امیر حسین اکبری شالچی by the name of واژه‌هایِ فریبکار در فارسیِ افغانستانی  and also see this book.  There you will find so many examples.
One example is they don't pronounce ح in حالات and pronounce آلات. Example of the converse is the word هلت which is actually علت.


----------



## PersoLatin

nashenas.agha said:


> I agree upto some extent that the reason for است and هست is different as there is a very slight difference between them in some scenarios.


There's a big difference between the two.
1 - در انجا دو میز *هست *- *There are* two tables there,
2 - این گل زیبا*ست* - This flower *is *beautiful.

هست in 1- means 'there are', است) ست) in 2- means 'is', and the two are not interchangeable.

But as I had said, you may see 2- as این گل زیبا هست/This flower *is *beautiful,. or the previous example من ‏اینجا ‏هستم/I *am* here  which are wrong but they are used colloquially.


----------



## Qureshpor

I personally don't understand why there is a discussion taking place concerning استم and ھستم .

The correct version of the shi3r is ....

در جگر افتاده *استم* صد شرر 

in which the -am is linked to jigar , i.e در جگرم افتادہ است صد شرر 

So there is no astam/hastam issue!


----------



## PersoLatin

Qureshpor said:


> I personally don't understand why there is a discussion taking place concerning استم and ھستم .


With respect, because an issue/a comment that will lead to misunderstanding an important fact which happens to be relevant to the thread, needs to be addressed, unless the forum rules have changed.  (see below):


nashenas.agha said:


> In Afghan Persian, ه is usually pronounced as alef. So instead of هستم, they pronounce *استم.*


----------



## nashenas.agha

PersoLatin said:


> There's a big difference between the two.
> 1 - در انجا دو میز *هست *- *There are* two tables there,
> 2 - این گل زیبا*ست* - This flower *is *beautiful.
> 
> هست in 1- means 'there are', است) ست) in 2- means 'is', and the two are not interchangeable.
> 
> But as I had said, you may see 2- as این گل زیبا هست/This flower *is *beautiful,. or the previous example من ‏اینجا ‏هستم/I *am* here  which are wrong but they are used colloquially.



This article clarifies the difference between the two
است یا هست؟ - BBC Academy


----------



## nashenas.agha

Qureshpor said:


> I personally don't understand why there is a discussion taking place concerning استم and ھستم .
> 
> The correct version of the shi3r is ....
> 
> در جگر افتاده *استم* صد شرر
> 
> in which the -am is linked to jigar , i.e در جگرم افتادہ است صد شرر
> 
> So there is no astam/hastam issue!



The words استم ، استیم ،استید are not used in Classical Persian. Its a matter of dialect. Poetry is written in Classical Persian, thats why you won't find these words in any Persian poem. You have quoted a line from Rumi's poetry that's why it will remain ھستم.


----------



## Qureshpor

nashenas.agha said:


> The words استم ، استیم ،استید are not used in Classical Persian. Its a matter of dialect. Poetry is written in Classical Persian, thats why you won't find these words in any Persian poem. You have quoted a line from Rumi's poetry that's why it will remain ھستم.


مثنوي معنوي - دفتر پنجم از کتاب مولانا قدس الله سره - در بيان آنک دعاي عارف واصل و درخواست او از حق هم چو درخواست حقست از خويشتن کي کنت له سمعا و بصرا و لسانا و يدا و قوله و ما رميت اذ رميت و لکن الله رمي و آيات و اخبار و آثار درين بسيارست و شرح سبب ساختن حق تا مجرم را گوش گرفته بتوبه نصوح آورد (See line 18)

جستجو برای استم‏

جستجو برای استی‏

جستجو برای استند‏


----------



## fdb

If astam is used for hastam “I am”, then this is not a classical form.

On the other hand dar jigar uftāda ast-am could mean dar jigar-am uftāda ast (“my liver”). In this case -am is an enclitic pronoun, not part of the verb. (As Qureshpor has noted).


----------



## Qureshpor

خود من جعل المهوم هما
از لفظ رسول خوانده استم

for از لفظ رسول خواندہ ام from دیوانِ شمس

گیرم که جمال دوست دیدی
از چشم ویش ندیده استی

for از چشم ویش ندیده ای from دیوانِ شمس

نروی از در تو باز استند
بروی جمله در مجاز استند
اوحدی

I presume here we would expect ھسند or just اند


----------



## ebrahim

Uzair00la said:


> Hey guys,
> I found this quote by Molana Rumi (most likely)
> 
> در جگر افتاده هستم صد شرر
> 
> 1) how would you translate this
> 
> 2) what does افتاده هستم mean. If it means  "I had fell", why wasn't افتاده ام just used.
> 
> Thanks!


در جگر افتاده استم صد شرر
در مناجاتم ببين بوي جگر

This is my translation:

Hundreds of embers have fallen on my liver
This is why I smell of barbequed liver in my prayers.


----------



## mas pas

Uzair00la said:


> Hey guys,
> I found this quote by Molana Rumi (most likely)
> 
> در جگر افتاده هستم صد شرر
> 
> 1) how would you translate this
> 
> 2) what does افتاده هستم mean. If it means  "I had fell", why wasn't افتاده ام just used.
> 
> Thanks!


A guilty man who aware of his sins telling himself...... my heart is filled ( افتاده هستم ) .....in other hand means sins fall in my liver....( افتاده در جگر من) so it means flame of fires of sins has been fallen in my liver


----------

